# Hello from Toronto, ON



## architect (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi all, I'm in the Scarborough suburbs of Toronto.

I did a weekend welding course meant for engineering students (I'm not an engineer or a student) and it got me hooked. I've ordered a TIG welder and looking into sourcing the rest of my gear and affordable material to practice on for the next while. Tough part is finding materials that's not Metal Supermarket as they have a huge premium that makes it actually more expensive to buy something like a shelf instead of making it myself. Hoping to connect with some localish folks and get insight on sourcing materials and learning more from!


----------



## Crosche (Nov 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary. Lot's of great people here with a ton of experience. TIG is something that I plan on trying this winter. I have a basic TIG machine, but have been too busy and a bit apprehensive to try it.
I hear you about Metal Supermarkets, they can be extremely expensive; unfortunately they do not have a lot of direct competition. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Hruul (Nov 30, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Dec 1, 2020)

Welcome from Collingwood. I took a 6 day course also and enjoyed it.


----------



## DianaPowell (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello from Milton!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello from Calgary.


----------

